# SOLD Quantum Cabo 100 Like New



## JRHorne (Oct 27, 2021)

Very lightly used. No marks or dings on it. I just really don't need this large of a reel right now. I don't have the box or paperwork. Specs can be found here:








Quantum Cabo 100 CSP100PTsE Spinning Reel


Quantum Cabo 100 CSP100PTsE Spinning Reel - TackleDirect sells Quantum Cabo 100 CSP100PTsE Spinning Reel Quantum will be introducing all new Quantum Cabo P




www.tackledirect.com





Price is $230 shipped or best offer. I'll accept Paypal F&F (or G&S with you covering fees) or Venmo. No trades.


----------



## JRHorne (Oct 27, 2021)

Sold


----------

